# Dual graphics configuring 1 xorg



## sagaracharya (Apr 16, 2020)

I installed FreeBSD 11.3 since 12.1 shows entropy error. I have Intel I5 integrated graphics and AMD Radeon M330 graphics card on my laptop. When I executed

```
Xorg -configure
```

It got me 2 monitors and 2 screens which was shown as error in startx. I deleted the 2nd monitor, Intel graphics and screen entries. I kept the PCI address for amd card in xorg.conf.new file and moved it to /use/local...xorg.conf.d

There's no BIOS option to disable anything. I just want to configure AMD M330 graphic card. BIOS cannot be upgraded.

VGA arbiter : cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support.
Screen0 deleted because of no matching config section.
Unload module "amdgpu"
Device detected, but none match those in config file.
No screens found
Server terminated with error 1.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 16, 2020)

You should read up on muxless laptops and PRIME GPU offloading.


sagaracharya said:


> I installed FreeBSD 11.3 since 12.1 shows entropy error.



What?


----------



## sagaracharya (Apr 16, 2020)

shkhln said:


> You should read up on muxless laptops and PRIME GPU offloading.



Any links? What is the problem here in my case? How to solve it?


----------

